# 2002 V10 Triton burning oil



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

OK first off the confession... since an oil change back in October, I haven't checked the oil. Not once. I know, I'm a moron. Having saved you the trouble of truck-shaming me, here's the story...

Went over a bump this morning, saw the Check Gauges light flash on for a second, saw the oil pressure gauge had dropped to 0 very briefly - then picked back up to full pressure. I checked the oil, sure enough nothing on the dipstick. 4 quarts of oil later, we're back in business...

No oil leaks that I can detect, and I have never smelled oil burning - but I'm assuming that's where I'm losing it. 2002 F350 with the v10 triton. I'm not the most mechanically inclined, but a lot of the Ford truck forums have been suggesting to check the PCV valve. Any suggestions on locating it and how to check it? Anyone have any luck with additives that reduce oil burn? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Get a flashlight and look under the truck to find out where its coming from. 

Valve covers and rear main are the two most common places. 

PVC valve doesn't make oil disappear. Not sure if that motor has one either


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

PCV doesn't make oil disappear but if its stuck or not sealing it will allow excess oil into the intake which inturn gets burn. It is at a small rate so usually you will never smell it or see excess smoke either


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

Just had the PCV valve checked and its fine so back to square 1...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Billious;1726636 said:


> Just had the PCV valve checked and its fine so back to square 1...


All you have to do is get under the truck and look. That simple.

How did you check pcv valve


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

How many miles have you driven since last oil change, burning 1quart every 1500 miles or so is considered normal oil consumption


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Did whomever changed the oil last time put the right amount in?

If no visible leaks outside the engine, pull plugs and find the bad one(s) then do or have leak downs and compression tested on those cylinders, it'll help understand what's going on inside.


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

My 03 V10 used about 1 quart every 3000 miles when you were plowing or towing. Just summer driving would not use any?? Did that from day one til I got rid of it last year. Never got any better or any worse. My 09 uses about a 1/2 quart every 3000 miles when towing or plowing. Uses none while normal driving. I guess its just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

myzx6;1726652 said:


> How many miles have you driven since last oil change, burning 1quart every 1500 miles or so is considered normal oil consumption


Who in the world told you that?


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1727961 said:


> Who in the world told you that?


Damn near every auto manufacturer has tsb's regarding oil consumption, some are higher and others are lower


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

So no noticeable leaks - but it's hard this time of year, particularly when you don't park in a garage. PCV valve is good (rattle test). Mechanic is rock solid, and I have no doubt he put the right amount of oil in - he's very meticulous. We're probably looking at 1500 miles of use since last oil change, so 4 quarts is pretty extreme. Oh well, one more thing to keep an eye out for. The truck has been awesome otherwise!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Did you look under the truck yet. Lol


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1730077 said:


> Did you look under the truck yet. Lol


Why no, I'm an incredible moron and had never thought to look under the truck.

OK, maybe I should back off the sarcasm as I did go months without checking the oil. But yeah, I'm relatively certain it's burning rather than dripping.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Billious;1730090 said:


> Why no, I'm an incredible moron and had never thought to look under the truck.
> 
> OK, maybe I should back off the sarcasm as I did go months without checking the oil. But yeah, I'm relatively certain it's burning rather than dripping.


I didn't say anything about it dripping

Get under the truck and look up. Its either the rear main seal or the valve covers. 90% certain its the rear main.


----------



## Billious (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm going to head in for a wash tomorrow and get things nice and sparkling on the underbody, drive it a little bit, then I'll get back to you on that. I'd think with 4 quarts over that span of time, if it were leaking it would have ended up on the ground under the truck, but I haven't seen any signs of that...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Billious;1730122 said:


> I'm going to head in for a wash tomorrow and get things nice and sparkling on the underbody, drive it a little bit, then I'll get back to you on that. I'd think with 4 quarts over that span of time, if it were leaking it would have ended up on the ground under the truck, but I haven't seen any signs of that...


They tend to pool in the cover for the flywheel you'd be able to see it when looking.

Also the valve covers, but they generally do not leak that much.

I can't imagine it burning 4 QTS internally without noticing a performance difference


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

My 2002 5.4l does the same thing.


----------

